
How Spotify’s Discover Weekly cracked human curation at internet scale - cwal37
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/30/9416579/spotify-discover-weekly-online-music-curation-interview
======
spike021
I have been surprised by how useful the Discover Weekly playlists are. I can't
say every single week/edition has been worth listening to, but a majority
have. I actually started a new playlist folder last week just so that I can
start saving entire Weekly playlists if they are worth listening to as a
whole.

I think there are some valid weaknesses that the verge pointed out; perhaps
most importantly that there isn't really a smooth flow to the playlist. I
wouldn't say the transitions, or lack thereof, from song to song work. But on
that end I tend to just shuffle the playlists anyways, which somewhat makes up
for it.

